# How French Women Get Fit



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4

I always thought exercise bikes were boring until now


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for that, I always wondered....... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Excellent, thanks for that, I always wondered....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


What? Why they are so fit!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: Dissapointed :lol: :lol: 

Dave p :wink:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue is pedaling like buggery

gonna be disappointed when she sees it's me


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: Dissapointed :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p :wink:


What? How can you be dissapointed watching young French girls on bikes? I love French girls. I had my hair cut by one on this trip and she may have been blathering on in my ear about where I might be going on my holidays or any old trype for all I know but somehow it just had the edge on the ones back home!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What a hoot - is that why we 'all' like France???

Viv


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barry

you are on dangerous ground :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

on yer bike , springs to mind. :lol: :lol: 

I did notice that they were all bolted to the ground, not too sure why. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> barry
> 
> you are on dangerous ground :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> aldra


   

  

Don't worry my love. My heart belongs to my Bury Lass!

These Frenchies with their long flowing hair, sultry accents, pefect skin, front page Vogue good looks and sexy accents are not what they sre cracked up to be. Give me a real women from Yorks / Lancs anyday. 8O

Sorry.

Am I I uninvited now?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

definitely you are invited :lol: :lol:


----------

